# colposcopy



## kellyw111 (Jun 11, 2005)

About 3 years ago i had a loop excision and diathermy colposcopy, i am now 19 weeks pregnant and have read that afterwards you can have cervical incompetence which can cause a miscarriage. How would i know if my cervix in incompetent? should i get the doctor to check my cervix hasnt started to open?


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

When you have your anomoly scan they will be able to look at your cervix for signs of a potential incompetant cervix. If there are signs you would probably offered a stitch or advised total rest.  You would not want a doctor doing an internal exam of the cervix as this could put you into labour if it is incompetent.  If concerned ask to see a consultant to discuss your concerns.  I have had patients have colposcopy in pregnancy and go on to have healthy term pregnancies.

Good luck 

Jan


----------

